# Chinese Styles



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Guys! I'm trying to make a complete list chinese styles(not substyles) So, any styles that you know about would totally help.
Thanks!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 16, 2002)

Yiliquan (One Principle Fist/Boxing)
Baixingquan (White Star Fist/Boxing)


----------



## SifuAnderson (Jul 7, 2002)

of course you have the three internals hsing-i of which there are two styles shanxi and honan(I may be wrong on that last name I might be thinking of foods) then there is the 6 styles of tai chi ( yang, sun foo chen yin, and yang{yes there are two yang styles}. then there is shaolin , northern and southern, short and long fist. there is white lotus chang chuan. you can add the forbidden arts of white tiger, and white eyebrow. chi na and suagio are arts in themselves.ba qua chang and that is about all i know of.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 7, 2002)

There are six styles of tai chi?  I don't doubt there are some less popular or lesser known styles, but I thought there were only five major styles -- Yang, Chen, Sun, Wu, and Wu (Hao).  I don't think I've ever heard of Foo and Yin styles, or a second Yang.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 7, 2002)

someone recently found a neat webpage with a listing of alot of styles and a description for each.

i think it might have been arnisador, can you shoot us that link again?


i talked to the guy and we made some corrections but i cant remember his webpage 

he was a nice guy and basically is trying to build up a really good database from scratch, so he welcomed any help we could offer.

maybe i can find that old thread......


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 7, 2002)

ok just a question but why would white tiger and white eyebrow be considered forbiden arts? and to add to your list of style... there are hung gar and wah lum pai


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *ok just a question but why would white tiger and white eyebrow be considered forbiden arts? and to add to your list of style... there are hung gar and wah lum pai *



One of the stories I've heard about White Eyebrow (pak mei/bak mei...named for the founder's white eyebrows...go fig) is that it was designed for fighting against Shaolin kung fu.

As with most stories regarding the history of many of the Chinese systems, this should be taken with a grain of salt...maybe a salt lick.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2002)

White Tiger was allegedly the emperor's bodyguards' art:

www.bakfupai.com


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 7, 2002)

> there are hung gar and wah lum pai



hey!!! a rare wah lum reference, thanks TLH3rdDan!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah i agree that things should be taken with a grain of salt i havent seen anything negative like that about pak mei... i did some searching but and found out there is a school about an hour from  me... it doesnt mention it being designed to fight against the shaolin but it doesnt say much about the history of the style at all just gives their lineage... and yeah ive seen the white tiger stuff about being the emporers bodyguards style but dont get why it would be forbiden... but it does seem to be extremely rare only found one school in the US and its in California of course... and your welcome for the reference to Wah Lum Pai but did not know it was rare??? ive been working with a school here in nashville but have not been in a few months due to having to pay some other bills which sucks i really like the style


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 7, 2002)

awesome! 
who is the sifu in nashville?

i think bak mei was one of those martial arts that was developed in a tong(secret society). some of them worked for the emporer and some were just like gangs, in general they were more secretive because of the nature of their different work. i would expect that the finer details of the early years would be still buried in history or lost alltogether.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 7, 2002)

the wah lum sifu here is Jim Smyer... and here is a brief description ok pak mei... "Pak Mei Kung Fu was created by the Taoist Monk Pak Mei,during the Ching Dynasty in China. He began his training in the Shaolin Temple at Sung San Mountain. After leaving the temple, Pak Mei traveled to Ngo Mei Mountain where he refined his art. Pak Mei's Martial Art was passed on to Gwong Wei, the only heir to the system who named the style Pak Mei Kung Fu out of respect for his teacher. The style was then solely passed to Jok Fat Wan who traveled with his disciple Lin Sang from Northern China to Southern China, eventually ending up at the Gwong How Temple in Canton. Grand Master Cheung Lai Chun began his training in Pak Mei Kung Fu in the Gwong How Temple at the age of 24 after being introduced to Jok Fat Wan by Lin Sang. Cheung Lai Chun was already a Sifu and well versed in 3 styles: Dragon,Lee Ga and Wanderers.Lin Sang his training brother did not have an heir or any students. Grandmaster Cheung Lai Chun was considered (A MAN OF MATCHLESS KUNG FU SKILLS) and was undefeated throughout his matrial arts career. He was one of the Famed 3 Tigers Of The East River Region, and earned the title of The 7 Southern State Champion. In 1949,Grandmaster Cheung Lai Chun moved to Hong Kong and in the fall of 1964, he died at the age of 84 in Hong Kong."


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 7, 2002)

choy lee fut, lan shou, lama pai, white crane, black tiger, im sure ill think of more later


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 21, 2002)

Anyone mention Praying Mantis ? What about Dragon Style?


----------



## CWong (Aug 21, 2002)

Hung, Lau, Choy, Li, and Mok gar, Wing Chun and Eagle Claw.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 22, 2002)

Shaolin Quan;
Lu He Ba Fa;
Baguazhang;
Pong Gua Noon;
Qin Na;
Black Crane;
Tai Shing Pek Kwar:
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 23, 2002)

black crane?


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *black crane? *


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *Hey Guys! I'm trying to make a complete list chinese styles(not substyles) So, any styles that you know about would totally help.
> Thanks! *


There are hundreds if not thousands...  I doubt anyone knows all of them from the top of their head


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm sure there aren't too many to be listed. It will take some work, but should be able to be done.



7sm


----------



## CWong (Aug 29, 2002)

Elephant Style


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CWong _
> 
> *Elephant Style *




Oh, good one, I've been interested to see someone using this system!


7sm


----------



## Bod (Sep 13, 2002)

> ok just a question but why would white tiger and white eyebrow be considered forbiden arts?


They say it is because Pak Mei was a renegade monk, but it might have something to do with its associations with gangsters. The local teacher here is a triad chief thingy. He's good at Pak Mei though.

I'd like to add Monkey Style which is pretty much a style in its own right. Also Lohan Fists.


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 24, 2002)

I practice Yuchia which so i am told is a fairly old art originating from Shaolin Temple.  As far as i now it is taught only by Master Yu the descendent of the founder and my Sifu who learned it from him in China.  The praimary focus of Yuchia is the re-direction and manipulation of your partners energy, its really more of a set of principals or guidelines than a style. 

-Dave


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

zen yuchia,

very interesting. what unique attributes are there to this system?


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't know if their is anything "unique" about it but we do lots of side stepping and pivots to avoid strikes.  Basic punches and kicks.  Chin na with some Aikido thrown in.  And grappling.  I am not sure if any thing we do is much different than what is taught in other Dojo's, Oh also we have a large emphasis on meditation and spirituality that according to people I have meet and talked to is absent from most American schools

-Dave
www.zenmartialarts.com is the school's website if you are interested.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

sounds like aikido?



by the way im still waiting for you, chiduce, what the hell is black crane kung fu?


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 26, 2002)

there is also a bak mei school in new york city.


----------



## sean_stonehart (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *Oh, good one, I've been interested to see someone using this system!
> 
> ...



Actually 7*, this one is credited to Yueh Feh (Ngok Feh in Guandongua). It's _"supposedly"_ a precursor to Eagle Claw which is credited to Yueh Feh. This is just from the histories & legends of martial arts & the eternal "where did this come from" discussions.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 27, 2002)

How far do we break this down? Do we simply say Dragon styles or do we say:
White Dragon
Black Dragon
Royal Dragon (not sure if this one is legit)
Iron Dragon

 With the Mantis we have:
7star
Northern  and southern Praying mantis
Bamboo forest 
   How many more?

Lets list 
White lotus
Black Lotus
River Willow
Eagle claw

And there must be a have dozen snake styles someone should be able to find the names.

 I agree that there are way t many to list properly but we cn give it a good try.
I remember Black  Belt Magizne haveing an article once on  "Dirty Stick" and a few other rare styles

Shadow :asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *How far do we break this down? Do we simply say Dragon styles or do we say:
> White Dragon
> ...



Hey, I see you listed Black Dragon, what do you know about that system? If you have ANY info or links to it, I would love to get my hands on them. I've been trying to research taht system for quite a bit, the farthest I got was it was a school, not a style kinda thing.
Any help you can give would be great!

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry can't help. 
 The name keeps popping up from time to time but mostly in school names.  It supposedly was involved in the opium wars and had most of its members killed off. I have no knowledge if it still truely exsists or not only that it did at one time.
 Every time I see the name I check out the school but I have not found one yet that can prove it is ligit. 
Shadow:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Sorry can't help.
> The name keeps popping up from time to time but mostly in school names.  It supposedly was involved in the opium wars and had most of its members killed off. I have no knowledge if it still truely exsists or not only that it did at one time.
> ...



BAH, ok well thanks anyway. Thats mostly what I have run into. When I was a kid I took from a Black Dragon school, but I was so young I can't remember much about it. Also, the sifu was very mean and extremely grumpy! I DO remember that!! 

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 27, 2002)

Iv'e got to meet with a few people between now and Dec.  I'll see if they can help any ( one may or may not have something in writting on this . I'll let you know as soon as I see them.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Iv'e got to meet with a few people between now and Dec.  I'll see if they can help any ( one may or may not have something in writting on this . I'll let you know as soon as I see them. *



Hey, that would be great, I really appreciate it!!
What a great guy!! :asian: 

7sm


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 15, 2002)

> then there is the 6 styles of tai chi ( yang, sun foo chen yin, and yang{yes there are two yang styles}.


 SifuAnderson...I am intrigued.....we usually refer to the 5 main styles of taijiquan being Chen, Yang, Wu, Hao and Sun........what is Yin style and what is the second Yang?

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *sounds like aikido?
> 
> ...


 Ok, Shaolin Black Crane Kung Fu is a system which was derived for short range fighting for tall crane style boxers. It's complement was to include throws and locks but delete intricate forms so that it could be studied by the general populace or military personnel ". Also chin na is a part of the black crane system. "Shaolin modified the new chin na by adding techniques white crane (60%) and organizing their creation into 20 forms". In 68, these 20 forms were reduced to 8 and have been condensed to just 4 forms. The condensed forms in this modern day are as follows;
1. Introductory drill ( first form) or unnamed form;
2.  Balance exercise, or Crane leaving the marsh;
3. Synthetic fist set; and 
4, Defending the 4 angles:
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *by the way im still waiting for you, chiduce, what the hell is black crane kung fu? *



Chiduce - 

I am getting confused...  What is it you do?  "Clandestine" Black Dragon Kenpo Karatejutsu, Butokutsuru Ryu Kenpojutsu or Black Crane kung fu?



> Ok, Shaolin Black Crane Kung Fu is a system which was derived for short range fighting for tall crane style boxers.[/B]



Why would a separate style need to be created for "tall" boxers?  When was this style created?  It is my understanding from the anthropology classes I have taken that, until at least the last century or so, that "tall" in Asian countries tended to be pushing 5' 8" or so but not much taller...  I have trouble seeing how someone 5' 4" would need a specific method of training, much less a separate style of martial arts, to deal with an issue of a few issues of reach...



> *It's complement was to include throws and locks but delete intricate forms so that it could be studied by the general populace or military personnel*



Implying somehow that it did not include throws and locks to begin with?  As CMA goes, that is relatively unheard of...  I have yet to come across a CMA style that _doesn't_ include extensive chin na and shuai chiao training...  Your statement also implies that forms are beyond the ability of the general population or the military.  Several styles of CMA are attributed specifically to the military, Xingyi being the one most well known (that I am aware of).  The Xingyiquan Twelve Animal form is _extremely_ complex, yet was found suitable enough for military training...  Please clarify your statement's intention.



> *Also chin na is a part of the black crane system.*



See my statement above.  Chin na is part of _every_ CMA style to some degree.



> *Shaolin modified the new chin na by adding techniques white crane (60%) and organizing their creation into 20 forms". In 68, these 20 forms were reduced to 8 and have been condensed to just 4 forms.*



What are you trying to say here?  Your statement is very confusing.  Are you trying to say that, in order to create this allegedly tall people only style, they had to use 60% of another style to do so?  Also, are you saying that the 20 forms the style originally is claimed to have possessed was reduced/condensed in the last 30 years to only 4?  Who did this and what was the rationale for doing so?  It would seem to me that if there were 20 forms before, there was a reason for all of them to be there...

I look forward to your reply...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *"Shaolin modified the new chin na by adding techniques white crane (60%) and organizing their creation into 20 forms". *



I'm confused about this statement as well. What exactly do you mean ?

7sm


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 17, 2002)

I teach Clandestine Black Dragon Kenpo Karatejutsu & Butokutsuru Ryu Kenpojutsu. The Black Crane Kung Fu was mentioned as another chinese style, which was suppose to be what this posting is about. The changes were made to black crane kung fu by Shaolin. Why, it did not say or justify. The Black Crane information came from the Shaolin Gung Fu Institute online. 
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 23, 2002)

I thought Clandestine meant secret...
Not talked about...
Hidden.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2002)

The current issue of Inside Kung Fu (Feb. 2003) has an article on ngor chor (ngo cho), though it tries to relate it to JKD.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> *I teach Clandestine Black Dragon Kenpo Karatejutsu & Butokutsuru Ryu Kenpojutsu. The Black Crane Kung Fu was mentioned as another chinese style, which was suppose to be what this posting is about. The changes were made to black crane kung fu by Shaolin. Why, it did not say or justify. The Black Crane information came from the Shaolin Gung Fu Institute online.
> Sincerely, In Humility;
> Chiduce! *



So your saying the Chin Na system was changed by shoalin and called Crane. But that doesn't mean the original Chin Na system was changed, just the new system created.  Right ?

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2003)

http://www.stafford-lau-gar.co.uk/


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 28, 2003)

Probably gonna mess the name up. But the Lohan Fist. Or there is also the Long Fist, unless they're the same. Chinese MA mess me up.


----------



## dogma173 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know several styles, wing chun, choy li fut, crane, hungar, Dragon, jeet kuen do, eagle claw. There way more styles I just listed the ones that came to mind.


----------



## Kennesten (May 10, 2003)

I'm completely ignorant when it comes to Chinese styles, but I am very interested in learning one and I am going to research some this summer to determine what I will study.  I'm surprised (and a bit disoriented) at the enormous quantity of them -- how do you guys keep track of them?  I guess what I'm really wondering is how I can find out which kind I might be interested in?
     There are many different styles of swordsmanship in Japan, but they can typically be organized into five or six types, with further subdivisions in those types.  With Chinese MA, all I know is that there is Kung Fu, Tai Chi, and Wing Chun (which is a later derivative of Kung Fu?), and also an assortment of internal arts.  Basically, what's the best way of looking at the whole world of Chinese martial arts from the perspective of someone who is looking for a style?

Thanks!
Nicholas Lauridsen


----------



## MartialArtist (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dogma173 _
> *I know several styles, wing chun, choy li fut, crane, hungar, Dragon, jeet kuen do, eagle claw. There way more styles I just listed the ones that came to mind. *


Do you know them?  I doubt you really "know" them


----------



## Rook (May 19, 2006)

This might be hard to find, but the nationalists under Chaing tried to compose a comprehensive list of all the extisting CMAs in the 1930s.  I think they ended up with something like 6100 external styles and something like 20-odd internal ones - while many of these may be substyles or variations on a theme, and many have surely died out in the cultural revolution, a comprehensive list will end up very, very long.


----------



## mantis (May 20, 2006)

shaolin.com has a pretty good list
also shaolinwolf.com

Huo Fist, Drunken Fist, and i have to repeat mantis


----------



## funnytiger (May 22, 2006)

let's not forget *jow ga*! :ultracool


----------



## 7starmantis (May 22, 2006)

Do you practice Jow Ga? I've always had an interest in that system. My sifu knows a few Joe Ga forms, I'm about to learn one of them I believe its called Small Tiger?

7sm


----------



## funnytiger (May 22, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Do you practice Jow Ga? I've always had an interest in that system. My sifu knows a few Joe Ga forms, I'm about to learn one of them I believe its called Small Tiger?
> 
> 7sm


 
i've been training in jow ga for about 3 1/2 years now. siu fok fu (small tiger) is one of my favorites! i fell in love with jow ga the moment i saw it. let me know what you think of the form when you start learning it!

-ft


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2006)

Hu Ren Qianzai Long said:
			
		

> Hey Guys! I'm trying to make a complete list chinese styles(not substyles) So, any styles that you know about would totally help.
> Thanks!


 
I know that I am way behind here, but define sub-styles?

Also here is a list of Chinese styles, to name a few.

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?dsid=2222&dekey=List+of+Chinese+martial+arts&linktext=List%20of%20Chinese%20martial%20arts
Baguazhang (Pa Kua Chang) - Eight-Trigrams Palm 
Bajiquan  - Eight Extremes Fist 
Bak Mei  - White Eyebrow 
Black Tiger Kung Fu  
Chaquan  - Cha Fist 
Chuo Jiao  - Poking Feet 
Choy Lay Fut  
Ditangquan  - Ground-Prone Fist 
Do Pi Kung Fu 
Dragon Kung Fu (Lung Ying)  (Southern) 
Duck Kung Fu  
Eagle Claw  
Eight Shadows Style (Bayingquan) 
Emei Quan  
Emeiquan (O Mei Ch'uan)  
Fanziquan  - Overturning Fist 
Five Ancestors - Wuzuquan or Ngo Cho Kun. 
Fu Chiao  Tiger Claw 
Gou Quan  - Dog Fist 
Houquan  - Monkey Fist 
Huaquan  - Hua Fist 
Hung Fut -Budda style kung fu 
Hung Gar  - famous Kung Fu school based in Shanghai. 
Hu Quan  - Tiger Fist 
Jing Wu Men  - Jing Wu, a famous school based in Shanghai that teaches several different styles. 
Jing Quan Do-Style used in by Bodyguards. 
Jow-Ga Kung Fu- formed in early 1900's by combining Choy Ga, Hung Ga, as well a various Shaolin techniques. www.jowga.com 
Kuen-Do 
Lau Gar (Lau family style) 
Leopard  
Liu Shing Ch'uan (Luixinquan) 
Liuhe Bafa ( Liu He Pa Fa, Lok Hup Ba Fa) 
Long fist kung fu (Northern Shaolin Long Fist Kung Fu) 
Mei Hua Quan ( Plum Blossom Fist) 
Mok Gar -Mok family style kung fu 
My Jong Law Horn  
Nan Quan 
Northern Praying Mantis 
Paochui  - Cannon Fist 
Phoenix (Wu Jia Quan Fa or Wu Jia Dragon-Phoenix style) 
Piguaquan  - Chop-Hitch Fist 
Praying Mantis: see either Northern or Southern Praying Mantis. 
Rat Kung Fu ( Choy Gar) 
Sanda or Sanshou 
San Soo 
Shaolin Nam Pai Chuan 
Shaolin Quan 
Shuai Chiao (Shuaijiao) 
Shequan  - Snake Fist 
Southern Praying Mantis 
Tai Chi Chuan (T'ai Chi Ch'uan, Taijiquan) - Ultimate Supreme Fist 
Tang Lang Hu Shi - Praying Mantis Kung Fu and Tiger Style Kung Fu 
Tantui  - Spring Leg style 
Tien Shan Pai 
Tongbeiquan  - Through-the-Back Fist 
Tueh Ming Sin'Kung - art of the deadly battle fan 
Turtle Kung Fu 
White Crane  
White Tiger New Style taught in Hong Kong 
Wing Chun  - Eternal Spring Fist 
WingTsun  
Wudangquan  
Xingyiquan (Hsing-i Ch'uan) - Shape-Intent Fist 
Xinyiba 
Xinyiliuhequan  - Heart Mind Six Harmonies Fist 
Yau Kung Mun 
Yingzhaoquan  - Eagle Claw Fist 
Yiquan (I Ch'uan) 
Yue Chuan (Yue-family Ch'uan) 
Zhuan Shu Kuan 
Zuijiuquan  - Drunken Fist


----------



## Flying Crane (May 22, 2006)

The Tibetan sister arts are Lama Pai, Tibetan White Crane, and Hop Gar.

Fukien White Crane, which of course is completely different from Tibetan, and I think has numerous substyles like Feeding Crane, Flying Crane, Hopping Crane, etc.

White Ape
Eight Step Praying Mantis
Tai Mantis


----------



## AceHBK (May 22, 2006)

Xue...I was about to repost that link that you was so gracious to supply me with in the other styles thread.
Glad to see you back and how was China?


----------



## 7starmantis (May 22, 2006)

funnytiger said:
			
		

> i've been training in jow ga for about 3 1/2 years now. siu fok fu (small tiger) is one of my favorites! i fell in love with jow ga the moment i saw it. let me know what you think of the form when you start learning it!
> 
> -ft



I will, my sifu keeps that form as one of his favorites to perform. He went to a tourney several years back and beat a jow ga school with that form so now he wont teach it to just anyone! Haha, hopefully I can make it look good enough to not make him regret teaching it to me  HE says if I learn it I have to make it look good.

7sm


----------



## funnytiger (May 23, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I will, my sifu keeps that form as one of his favorites to perform. He went to a tourney several years back and beat a jow ga school with that form so now he wont teach it to just anyone! Haha, hopefully I can make it look good enough to not make him regret teaching it to me  HE says if I learn it I have to make it look good.
> 
> 7sm


 
wow. that school should be ashamed of itself. letting someone from a different style use *their* form and *beat* them with it. *shakes head*

i'd love to see a video clip of you doing it. there a quite a few subtle nuances to the form that i want to see if you sifu caught!  i'm going to buckle down and make some clips of myself doing some forms. a little nervous, but I am ready for my close-up mr. demille! :ultracool 

-ft


----------



## 7starmantis (May 23, 2006)

funnytiger said:
			
		

> wow. that school should be ashamed of itself. letting someone from a different style use *their* form and *beat* them with it. *shakes head*


 Heh, yeah thats why he's proud of it I think  I couldn't tell you how much trouble I would be in to have a Jau Ga student come and beat my bung bo form! Eeewww, man that would be bad 



			
				funnytiger said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a video clip of you doing it. there a quite a few subtle nuances to the form that i want to see if you sifu caught!  i'm going to buckle down and make some clips of myself doing some forms. a little nervous, but I am ready for my close-up mr. demille! :ultracool


 Once I learn it I'll try and post it. My kung fu brothers and I just started putting all our forms on video, I'll post a few once they get transfered over.

7sm


----------



## HKphooey (May 23, 2006)

Great info!  I like learning about the others styles that are out there.

Thanks!


----------

